# Small bungalow help



## lims1988 (May 19, 2013)

Hello, I was hoping for some advice on creating a colour scheme to continue throughout my home. I live in a small, one bedroom pensioners bungalow. I don't have measurements at the moment but will work on getting them later. 

We moved in in September last year and we seem to have a mold problem which has ruined the paint work we did, and as my husband didn't prepare the walls before painting, marks are showing through and the paint in the bedroom is literally peeling off. I plan to fix the mold problem by washing the walls with water and bleach, using a mold killing spray and then paint the affected areas with mold resistant paint. I'm hoping sanding the edges where the paint is flaking will help the wall look slightly more even. 

I feel my best option for redecorating would be wall papering as my husband is concerned about the budget. We should only be here a maximum of 5 years as when we start a family we will definitely require a bigger house, but I don't want to leave it as is at the moment.

Due to the small size, I convinced my husband to use the same laminate throughout the house which looks quite nice apart from the brass metal strips placed across the doorways which I intend to change for something more suitable. The laminate we used was http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/floori...s-Shire-Oak-Effect-Laminate-Flooring-11348273 but it looks slightly more red than the pictures show.

I need to figure out what colours to do the walls in each room that wouldn't clash with the flooring. I like bold colours, and lean more toward dark than light but I understand using dark colours will make the place look smaller. My idea was to have a running colour scheme throughout and change the main colour shade and accents around. The only room I don't need to be worried about is the bathroom as we are listed for a new one sometime this year. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First, you did not post your location to your profile but I see pounds for pricing so assume you must be in the UK? You might want to update for us.

A floorplan sketch and some photos would help in this instance. What is the age of your place? In addition to your flooring, are there other colors you need to inventory that will not change (appliances, window treatments, woodwork, area rugs from which you want to pull colors for the walls, furnishings, etc.)

I am not sure if you were ruling out or including wallpaper for budget reasons?

Is the mold issue from a ventilation issue now resolved or did something happen to the home that it got wet. Walls and ceilings are drywall or plaster?


----------

